# 5dmkIII- No video autofocus?



## starstreak (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought I just read on Planet5D that like the old MkII, the mkIII has no continuous autofocus? Or is video autofocus talking about something else?

http://blog.planet5d.com/2012/03/canon-eos-5d-mark-ii-vs-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-vs-nikon-d800/


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 2, 2012)

when you shoot on a 7 or 5, why would you _want_ autofocus? I think for professional video, I wouldn't want to trust an autofocus. I like to be able to manipulate DOF myself. It could be useful I suppose, but I don't regard it as a deal breaker.


----------



## starstreak (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm not a professional videotographer, and not to mention not the best eyes. lol. To do simple video of a party, to have the video stay mostly in focus is a good thing when shooting at f2.8. Amazing how video on 55in tv will tell you that you focused not on the speaker but on the mic just in front. 
Mind you, not saying having continuous focus will fix THAT. But knowing if I'm moving the camera, I don't need to be messing around with focusing.
And did I miss your DOF comment? That didn't have to do with autofocus as you could still set your apature to whatever you like?



Drama79 said:


> when you shoot on a 7 or 5, why would you _want_ autofocus? I think for professional video, I wouldn't want to trust an autofocus. I like to be able to manipulate DOF myself. It could be useful I suppose, but I don't regard it as a deal breaker.


----------



## vuilang (Mar 2, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> when you shoot on a 7 or 5, why would you _want_ autofocus? I think for professional video, I wouldn't want to trust an autofocus. I like to be able to manipulate DOF myself. It could be useful I suppose, but I don't regard it as a deal breaker.


Have you try to document video for event such as wedding?? 1,2 second oof then focus give leading view, but that's only when you can focus accurately and quickly. PLUS OOF view can be done in the Post (client wont see a different).


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 2, 2012)

for me, it's a good thing that it doesn't have video autofocus
it means they didn't throw resources at a feature that's only useful for casual users
in many respects, it feels like it's designed with pros in mind, and that's good (for me, and even though I'm not a video pro myself, just an amateur... that may not buy this yet because of the price)


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 2, 2012)

I think that with long shots (wedding videos, etc) it could have some use, but I'd worry it would pull to the wrong object as the camera moved, and blow the shot. I do a lot of music videos, and have always liked playing with focus in shots (although a lot of people that shoot film hate that effect, and say it looks amateurish - I guess I am an amateur!) So I'm fine with manual focus. I think at 2.8 you'd have trouble with it hunting for focus at times.

And what parties are you at that you need a $3.5k camera to shoot them?! can I come?


----------



## daveswan (Mar 2, 2012)

I for one *do not* want autofocus of any kind in video, I'd rather pull my own focus (If I don't have an AC1 available).

And in any case nearly all my lenses are vintage primes (Mostly Leica R) with manual everything.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 2, 2012)

It's amazing how well you can manually focus if you have some practice, but a good autofocus system would come in handy occasionally.
Hey, if they can do it on a $99 handy cam, why not on a $3.5K camera?


----------



## Astro (Mar 2, 2012)

starstreak said:


> I thought I just read on Planet5D that like the old MkII, the mkIII has no continuous autofocus? Or is video autofocus talking about something else?



well nobody who is serious about video will use AF for video.
only soccer moms would have that idea.

that´s why hollywood is paying focuspuller.


----------



## ruuneos (Mar 2, 2012)

You don't need auto focusing for video. So why to add it?


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 2, 2012)

I do a lot of pro video and definitely want autofocus. Why would you not want it, the technology is there, and depending on what you are shooting - and how - it can make things a lot easier. 

If you want to stick with manual, you can but at least give both options.


----------



## Astro (Mar 2, 2012)

zapatas said:


> Anyone who says "you don't need autofocus in video", please keep this for himself and his work. As you see there are many people want it.



soccer mums and dads.. yeah. ;D




expatinasia said:


> I do a lot of pro video and definitely want autofocus



examples?

im curious to see what you need AF for.


----------



## Astro (Mar 2, 2012)

this forum is seriously fuked up.. it´s buggy as hell. 
you can´t edit messages without getting an error message... an when i think i have succesfully edited a message ..... the new message will not appear.


----------



## Astro (Mar 2, 2012)

zapatas said:


> I am a film director that uses 90% manual of course, but I wanted to have at least the af feature available in video mode of this camera. *At least to have it available...*



examples mr. scorsese for the 10% where you used AF?


----------



## Kristo (Mar 2, 2012)

This is a lack of course.
All professional video cameras have auto focus capability as standard feature. It is not by luck there, they know that it is importand in scenes sometimes for videographers. That is why it is standard in all video cameras. So, this is a mistake from Canon, specific If Canon wanted to have a dslr called video camera. Also 5D MarkIII is a semi professional.

But there are others dslrs that have autofocus in video mode, so if anyone wants it, will get these dslrs that.
1DX is for the one who needs it. Or if you are Nikon guy you get D800 or even D4...me no, I will go for Canon  and 1DX is my choice till now. But if we don;t see real tests by consumers we cannot say anything.
MAybe autofocus feature can be added in firmware?...I don't know...


----------



## cm71td (Mar 2, 2012)

Astro said:


> starstreak said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I just read on Planet5D that like the old MkII, the mkIII has no continuous autofocus? Or is video autofocus talking about something else?
> ...



Well, anybody serious about stills or video will also use manual exposure. I say, pull out the light meter as well.

Only soccer moms use automatic exposure.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 2, 2012)

Astro said:


> this forum is seriously fuked up.. it´s buggy as hell.
> you can´t edit messages without getting an error message... an when i think i have succesfully edited a message ..... the new message will not appear.



My name will appear logged in on certain forum topics but log me out on others and reconnect me on this one... I wonder if it's canonrumors trying to limit what I can talk about haha


----------



## WoodysGamertag (Mar 2, 2012)

I guess I shoot pro video in that I get paid but I consider myself an amateur in terms of skill. I'd love to have auto focus available as an option.

BTW, some of the bugs we're seeing are a result of a far to aggressive cache. They need to revert it when the 5D traffic dies down. It might be time right now. I want to see my posts and updates within a few seconds of making them. If they don't do that, people will leave the forum because it seems buggy.


----------



## Deleted member 32755 (Mar 2, 2012)

Not all scenes are staged, there are many occasions when autofocus is at least a stress reliever!
I shoot weddings with 7d's and though I'm able to stay focused even at 2.8 for 90% of the time, the added effort of pulling focus while trying to check changes in exposure and lighting, keep a watchful eye at the surroundings for important activity, trying not to bump into the guests and so on, is getting tiresome after the 1st couple of hours.
Are event shooters restricted from the use of dslr? (I see some hardcore filmakers in here making disrespectful comments about people and describing them as soccer moms-dads and "Mr. Scorcese")
And FYI, dslr event shooters are not "casual users".You probably don't keep up with the trends in international event videography.


----------



## MK5GTI (Mar 2, 2012)

i was doing a family shoot with 2 toddlers, try chasing them with MF; not every subject walk predictably like a bride 

I can shoot with MF most of the time, but will sure WANT a good AF in the MK3. not the contrast detection from D7000, and assuming the D800 use the same contrast detection?

the only hope to get decent phase detection AF is from Sony's up coming A99. But as far as i know, the A77 do'nt offer full manual control when you have the AF on, its either or.


----------



## Astro (Mar 2, 2012)

well if you guys need AF in a video camera.. im not against implementing it.

but from my experience it´s no feature a pro would dearly miss.


----------



## tasteofjace (Mar 2, 2012)

For those wanting to film home videos you should just buy a cheap video camera. You can get them for $250.00

OR - Get a wide angle lens where the DOF is pretty much infinite. 

Professional video cameras do not have AF. It's childs play. The person running the camera not only should know exactly what they want in focus, but they better have the skills to manually hit their mark.


----------



## Leadfingers (Mar 2, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> I do a lot of pro video and definitely want autofocus. Why would you not want it, the technology is there, and depending on what you are shooting - and how - it can make things a lot easier.
> 
> If you want to stick with manual, you can but at least give both options.



+1
+1
+1
+1

People don't want it because it makes them seem old-school with lots of street cred. Friggen luddites.

I have 20/15 vision and have trouble finding exact focus with the LCD on a T3i. Autofocus SHOULD be there. If only because $500 Nikons already have it.

Feh.


----------



## Astro (Mar 2, 2012)

Kristo said:


> This is a lack of course.
> All professional video cameras have auto focus capability as standard feature. It is not by luck there, they know that it is importand in scenes sometimes for videographers.




aha.. like the red one you mean? :

please... get a clue what you are talking about.

i've never used full auto-focus, it always searches for focus (which looks awful) and personally I think it's just bad craftsmanship.


----------



## Orion (Mar 2, 2012)

Kristo said:


> . . . .
> MAybe autofocus feature can be added in firmware?...I don't know...



I am sick and tired of the "firmware escape clause!"

If it's firmware, then add it before you release the damn thing.

Video Autofocus . . . add it!

60fps @1080P . . . ADD IT!

uncompressed HDMI out . . . .add it

uses old metering system from 7D???

in the end, when you factor in the grip and taxes, it will be around $4500 . . . really!


----------



## thepancakeman (Mar 2, 2012)

tasteofjace said:


> Professional video cameras do not have AF. It's childs play. The person running the camera not only should know exactly what they want in focus, but they better have the skills to manually hit their mark.



Exactly--that's why they have focus pullers is because the cameramen don't actually know how to "hit their mark." And everyone else in every video always hits their mark as indicated by the out-of-frame "X" on the floor indicating exactly where to stand. /sarcasm


----------



## Neeneko (Mar 2, 2012)

*smirk* now I am thinking back to the arguments around putting autofocus on still bodies years ago, and how a 'professional' would not want that....


----------



## bellarmine (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm so sick of this meaningless platitude: "well anyone who's SERIOUS about (videography/photography) doesn't do this, or use this." Why are there so many photographers and videographers who are actually posting this crap?

I think its because you're all scared. Technology is rapidly undermining your skillsets and democratizing your craft. Now you are threatened and feel like the only solution is to rabidly proclaim what seperates you from anyone with a camera and bash and flame anyone who isn't part of your erudite club. It used to be easy stuff that barred the "soccer moms", as you so condescendingly and chauvinistically put it, from doing what you do. Things like prohibitively priced tools and archaic skillsets (i.e. focus pullers, dark rooms) but one by one those things have fallen into our hands.

Judging from the tone of 90% of photography/videography forums and sites, that fact makes you angry and scared. I mean listen to yourselves! Constantly calling eachother out "well the fact you said this means you dont know anything", "Well you obviously have never USED X,Y, or Z, get a clue what you're talking about" You are like bickering highschoolers, where's the sense of community? where's the warm welcome? 

I come from an art background, growing up drawing and painting with my contemporaries largely at deviant art and what a difference! I'm used to helpful criticisms, encouragement, and RESPECTFUL dialog respecting tools and techniques. A warm and welcome tone. I guess I was expecting too much when i approached photography and videography wanting to learn more about these two wonderful new-to-me mediums.

What I've found is an old establishment desperately trying to cement some kind of formalized set of rules; a RIGHT way and a WRONG way things are done. You guys need some serious shaking up. I'm not worried I'm sure my generation is gonna break all your stupid rules and make art the way it should be made, free of groupthink and limitations. Just look at iphonography, the lo-fi movement, and citizen journalism, its already happening suckers.

Anyway you guys are a very abrasive bunch, enjoy your jobs while they last.


----------



## spidyhero (Mar 2, 2012)

Orion said:


> Video Autofocus . . . add it!
> 
> 60fps @1080P . . . ADD IT!
> 
> ...



As of today the best we can expect in the DSLR video autofocus field is contrast autofocus, unreliable at all !!!

so it isn't a firmware feature to be unlocked, it is a technology development to be made.

different is clean HDMI, that could and should have been done (see Nikon D800).

if they had added 1080p60 this 5D3 should have been a viral camera, as much as I can guess.


----------



## spidyhero (Mar 2, 2012)

Orion said:


> Video Autofocus . . . add it!
> 
> 60fps @1080P . . . ADD IT!
> 
> ...



As of today the best we can expect in the DSLR video autofocus field is contrast autofocus, unreliable at all !!!

so it isn't a firmware feature to be unlocked, it is a technology development to be made.

different is clean HDMI, that could and should have been done (see Nikon D800).

if they had added 1080p60 this 5D3 should have been a viral camera, as much as I can guess.


----------



## Orion (Mar 2, 2012)

spidyhero said:


> Orion said:
> 
> 
> > Video Autofocus . . . add it!
> ...



yeah, I know . . . just trying to make a point about borrowing from older generations and the fact that competitors offer something you don't. . . . just add it already. Like I said . . with grip, the thing will cost 4500+ with taxes too!!!! a 1DmkIV costs around 5thou. . . .


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 2, 2012)

it's not that I hate AF in video

it's just that I'm not going to use it, so I'd rather have them concentrate their efforts in something else

wait a minute, where have I read this argument before...???
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3301.0.html


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 2, 2012)

I only use still photo since my 40D doesn't take video.
I have made motion-pictures in the past thow.
But the deal is I have NEVER used just manual focus because my eyes are as good as an old ladys.
I was born this way. I can't see propperly without glasses. I also have problems with hitting the spot on focus because of this.
Thats why i use autofocus in still and video.
I may from time to time set a fix focus with manual after I checked that it's in focus with auto.

I have been waiting for years for the new 5D so I can upgrade to fullframe and not have to buy a seperate "videocamera".
I'm not going to buy another "videocamera with soccermom-focus" if I have such a capable machine in the future as the 5D3 seems to be.

I will never call my self a pro but over the years of taking photos I have gotten damn good at it.
Does this mean that I can't have the digital help I need to get my subject in focus when I shoot video in my future 5D3?
Sure I know how to manually focus but I don't know if its in the right place at all.

The only reason I stick to Canon is because I have the L-lenses already.

I'm gonna have a baby in about 3 months, but apperantly al the videos of it with my upcomming fullframe masterpeace will be out of focus BECASUE I CAN'T SEE PROPPER.

Don't say its not on there only because pro's don't use it!
I NEED AUTOFOCUS!
"Real" pro's uses the C300 or better and f**k you if you think your a pro videographer because you have a fullframe body that takes video and you and your friends have been mocking about with expencive equipment.
And the same if you think people who uses autofucus because they don't have a friend to follow focus for them.

PS. Sorry about my bad english, I'm a halfblind drunk swede on a pad without spellingcorrection who only uses autofucus.


----------



## Neeneko (Mar 2, 2012)

bellarmine said:


> I'm so sick of this meaningless platitude: "well anyone who's SERIOUS about (videography/photography) doesn't do this, or use this." Why are there so many photographers and videographers who are actually posting this crap?



Both are highly competitive (and shrinking) fields where image and convincing clients that you are 'real' is critical for advancing. So you get a lot of posturing and competing for status. Though TBH you get the same basic pattern in a lot of fields... technology is a big one, but I see the same ranting in art related forums too. Photography, due to its overlap, probably gets a double dose.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 3, 2012)

bellarmine said:


> I'm so sick of this meaningless platitude: "well anyone who's SERIOUS about (videography/photography) doesn't do this, or use this." Why are there so many photographers and videographers who are actually posting this crap?



because it´s true.
only because everybody can film 1080p today that does not mean they know what they are doing...

the web is full of crap videos.

and i really love the AF hunting in videos, it looks so professionell.... ;D


----------

